# What to do with buttermilk



## jpinmaryland (Dec 4, 2009)

Got about a quart left over after making red velvet cake. What can I do with it? Other than coat food and fry it...


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2009)

You could make corn bread


----------



## Laury (Dec 4, 2009)

Salad Dressings...
Buttermilk Salad Dressing Recipes like Blue Cheese Buttermilk Dressing or Cucumber-Basil Buttermilk Dressing Recipes


----------



## Alix (Dec 4, 2009)

Oatmeal muffins, Banana Oatmeal muffins,


----------



## jet (Dec 4, 2009)

jpinmaryland said:


> Got about a quart left over after making red velvet cake. What can I do with it? Other than coat food and fry it...



A QUART left over?!?  How much did you start with?

I tend to use leftover buttermilk for pancakes.

Edit:  With that much, I'd probably make ricotta.


----------



## vagriller (Dec 4, 2009)

Pancakes? The pancake recipe I use calls for soured milk (milk with a little vinegar, sit for 5 mins) but I assume you could use buttermilk too.


----------



## jet (Dec 4, 2009)

vagriller said:


> Pancakes? The pancake recipe I use calls for soured milk (milk with a little vinegar, sit for 5 mins) but I assume you could use buttermilk too.



The recipe actually calls for soured milk?  How odd...


----------



## vagriller (Dec 4, 2009)

jet said:


> The recipe actually calls for soured milk? How odd...


 
Yep.

Fluffy Pancakes - All Recipes


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 4, 2009)

jet said:
			
		

> The recipe actually calls for soured milk?  How odd...



Any recipe that calls for soured milk is going to be an old one from back before all milk was pasteurized - unpasteurized milk will sour (bacteria would produce lactic acid giving the milk a tart flavor and thickening it a bit), pasteurized milk just spoils (the bacteria that caused souring is killed in the pasteurization process). Buttermilk has a similar flavor so many old recipes that have been updated now call for it instead of sour milk.

Buttermilk/sour milk does two things in a recipe: 1) gives a distinctive flavor, 2) acts as a tenderizer.

To simulate the old sour milk, or as a substitute for buttermilk, to 1 tablespoon lemon juice or white vinegar add enough room temperature sweet milk to make 1 cup - and allow to sit for 5-10 minutes to "sour".


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2009)

I like buttermilk biscuits......


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 4, 2009)

Drink it or make pancakes.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Dec 5, 2009)

actually I have 3 cups left as I started with a quart and used one cup for the velvet cake. WHich is basically a cake with red food coloring, cocoa powder, vinegar and baking soda. Odd.


----------



## merstar (Dec 5, 2009)

Sweet ideas: Quick breads, muffins, cakes, cinnamon rolls, scones, irish soda bread, buttermilk pie.

Savory: Coleslaw, potato salad, salad dressings (as mentioned previously).


----------



## Phil (Dec 5, 2009)

merstar said:


> Sweet ideas: Quick breads, muffins, cakes, cinnamon rolls, scones, irish soda bread, buttermilk pie.
> 
> Savory: Coleslaw, potato salad, salad dressings (as mentioned previously).



Next time just e-mail merstar!
Buttermilk lasts a long time in a cold refrigerator.
Vagriller, you need to put some in your chili


----------



## merstar (Dec 5, 2009)

Phil said:


> Next time just e-mail merstar!
> Buttermilk lasts a long time in a cold refrigerator.
> Vagriller, you need to put some in your chili



LOL!!!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Dec 6, 2009)

I think Im going with the pancakes.


----------



## vagriller (Dec 6, 2009)

Phil said:


> Vagriller, you need to put some in your chili



Uh, yeah no.


----------



## Phil (Dec 6, 2009)

jpinmaryland said:


> I think Im going with the pancakes.



I use this. All ingrdients at room temp.
1 c. all purpose flour
1/4 tsp. salt
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1 Tbls. sugar
1 egg
2 Tbls. veg. oil
1 c. buttermilk


----------



## gduncann (Dec 6, 2009)

I am one of those strange people who loves buttermilk to drink.  And hey, did you know that buttermilk is not milk that has butter added to it.  Traditionally, buttermilk was what was left in the churn after making butter, therefore, buttermilk is basically, non fat milk.  When I was a kid, you could buy either “churned,” or “cultured,” buttermilk.  Today, almost all buttermilk is cultured.
 
In future, if you are making something that calls for buttermilk and you don’t have any, just add 1 teaspoon of lemon juice or white vinegar to your milk and it will curdle and you can use it in place of buttermilk.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 7, 2009)

One of my grandma's favorites suppers or late night snacks - a big ol' glass of buttermilk with a big hunk of cornbread crumbled up in it.


----------



## kannan (Dec 7, 2009)

You can try making Sambharam a typical Indian drink by adding Ginger and Curry leaves.


Butter Milk     2    cups
Green Chillies  -chopped fine    1    no.
Ginger  grated    ½    tsp
Curry Leaves      1    stalk
Lemon Leaf (Optional)    2    nos.
Salt to taste    ½    tsp

Directions
Add salt and curry leaves and lemon leaves to buttermilk. 
Crush the green chillies and ginger on a grinding stone.And add it in to above mixture. 
Mix it well and serve it cool. 

Its pretty nice.Try it out.


----------



## gduncann (Dec 7, 2009)

*Buttermilk:*

When I was a kid I loved to do the same thing but with stale French bread.
If you happen to be a cornbread fan, you might give this recipe a try; 
*Zucchini Cornbread*
*Cheers,*

*Geraldine Duncann*

*The Questing Feast*


----------



## gduncann (Dec 8, 2009)

Buttermilk-sour milk:  You will usually find that when a recipe calls for buttermilk or sour milk, it also uses baking soda instead of baking powder.  Baking soda needs acid to acitivate it, that's why buttermilk or sour milk was used.  Baking powder is just baking soda with the acid already added.  It also has a non-clumping agent added.  1 teaspoon of baking soda = 1 tablespoon baking powder and vine-versa, therefore, for any recipe that calls for baking soda and butter milk or sour milk, if you don't have them, just use baking powder and regular milk.  By the same token, if a recipe calls for baking powder and you are out, just use baking sode and put a bit of lemon juice or vinegar in the milk.

Good luck.


----------



## stinemates (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats an amazing tip. Thank you!


----------



## jet (Dec 8, 2009)

gduncann said:


> Buttermilk-sour milk:  You will usually find that when a recipe calls for buttermilk or sour milk, it also uses baking soda instead of baking powder.  Baking soda needs acid to acitivate it, that's why buttermilk or sour milk was used.  Baking powder is just baking soda with the acid already added.  It also has a non-clumping agent added.  1 teaspoon of baking soda = 1 tablespoon baking powder and vine-versa, therefore, for any recipe that calls for baking soda and butter milk or sour milk, if you don't have them, just use baking powder and regular milk.  By the same token, if a recipe calls for baking powder and you are out, just use baking sode and put a bit of lemon juice or vinegar in the milk.
> 
> Good luck.



I thought 1t baking soda equalled 4t baking powder.


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2009)

jet said:


> I thought 1t baking soda equalled 4t baking powder.


I'll be interested to hear the answer to that. I thought it was an even substitution myself.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 9, 2009)

The most common baking powder (double acting) is 1/4 baking soda + 2 acidic salts (one reacts instantly when it becomes wet and the other when heated) and cornstarch. Single acting baking powder is still just 1/4 baking soda (common sub is 1/2 - 3/4 cream or tartar, the acid, and 1/4 baking soda plus a pinch of salt). Double acting baking powder is always assumed unless a recipe specifically calls for Single acting. If single acting is used in place of double acting the batter needs be used/go into the oven immediately or it will go flat.

So - for 1 t baking powder you would use 1/4 t baking soda + some source of acid to activate it (buttermilk, sour milk, molasses, brown sugar, etc.)


----------



## Alix (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Michael. I knew you would have an answer for us. I don't think my baking powder is double action. Would it say it on the container? Mine just says Magic Baking Powder.


----------



## Jennilynn (Dec 9, 2009)

I haven't tried it but a friend of mine freezes milk.  She has a large freezer but not a big fridge and she lives out in the boondocks so she bulk shops. Freezing the milk keeps her from having to run to the store every other day for milk for her 5 kids!!!  I don't know if it would work with the buttermilk, but maybe you could freeze some of it in an icecube tray and then take out the portions you need for recipes late, like your red velvet cake.


----------



## gduncann (Dec 10, 2009)

Since everyone appears to have used different equations, then I assume it isn’t that crucial.  I have always used 1 teaspoon baking soda for one tablespoon baking powder and it has always worked just fine.  In addition to the acid, baking powder also has a non-clumping agent, like cornstarch.  That’s what gives it most of it’s additional volume.  In the early days, before baking powder was available on the market, housewives made their own by adding an acid source, _(cream of tarter, hearts horn, powdered ascorbic acid etc.)_ and a bit of cornstarch to keep it from clumping. 

Cheers and Happy holidays.  God willing and the creek don't rise, I'm baking the rest of my Christmas cookies today.

*The Questing Feast*


----------



## jpinmaryland (Dec 31, 2009)

this was a fun thread. I did use the pancake recipe from I think Goodweed; very similiar to the other one posted upthread. That recipe was great. Made the pancakes again and my dad noticed the buttermilk wasnt in them.

My dad is a a buttermilk freak and he did ask for a glass or two so I poured him some. He was like that in the 60s buying it by the quart. I thought it was vile to drink myself.


----------



## 61Grampyjoe (Dec 31, 2009)

Can we post a recipe that isn't ours? (as long as we quote the source)? I received a "Top Secret Recipe's" book for my birthday that has a CLONE of I-HOP pancakes that are un-believe-able! Used the recipe for breakfast at the church and folks ate their fill! Let me know and I'll post it(it uses _buttermilk_)


----------



## Phil (Dec 31, 2009)

61Grampyjoe said:


> Can we post a recipe that isn't ours? (as long as we quote the source)? I received a "Top Secret Recipe's" book for my birthday that has a CLONE of I-HOP pancakes that are un-believe-able! Used the recipe for breakfast at the church and folks ate their fill! Let me know and I'll post it(it uses _buttermilk_)



We're waiting.


----------



## jet (Dec 31, 2009)

61Grampyjoe said:


> Can we post a recipe that isn't ours? (as long as we quote the source)? I received a "Top Secret Recipe's" book for my birthday that has a CLONE of I-HOP pancakes that are un-believe-able! Used the recipe for breakfast at the church and folks ate their fill! Let me know and I'll post it(it uses _buttermilk_)


IIRC, you are not allowed to post copyrighted material.


----------



## 61Grampyjoe (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok, here we go:
Please check here for the book.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?u...keywords=todd+wilbur+recipes/pancakes&x=0&y=0

I love these guys with honey and blueberry syrup and bacon....


----------



## 61Grampyjoe (Dec 31, 2009)

I guess I'm fired, the second reply came after I posted it....


----------



## babetoo (Dec 31, 2009)

got a little cookbook sorta as a joke in a christmas swap. found a recipe for sweet potato pie that uses buttermilk. in the picture it looks fluffy not dense filling we are used to. 

pm me and i will send it to you. the recipe that is. lol


----------



## sear (Jan 3, 2010)

no one mentioned waffles !


----------

